# كيفية تكرير الزيوت المعدنية



## خالد محمد الدروبي (12 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما هي الطرق التي يتم بها تكرير الزيوت المعدنية ؟
التكرير :
التحويل :
الرجاء ممن له إطلاعات واسعة الرد على هذا الموضوع بالشرح الكامل


----------



## عبدالقادر عنتر (27 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما هي الطرق التي يتم بها تكرير الزيوت المعدنية ؟
التكرير :
التحويل :
الرجاء ممن له إطلاع الرد على هذا الموضوع بالشرح الكامل:33:


----------



## طاهر العمودي (31 يناير 2008)

ممكن اخواني تخبروني عن كيفية صنع مسحوق الغسيل افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
معالجة الزيوت المعدنية المستعملة تتم بفلترة الزيت بفلاتر دقيقة وبعد ذلك يتم ادخال الزيت على اعمدة تحتوي على مادة الرزن والتي تقوم بتنقية الزيت من المواد الغير مرغوب فيها ويعاد استخدام هذا الزيت . ويوجد وحدات متكاملة لهذا الغرض .


----------



## اسامة مراد (4 فبراير 2008)

ارجو الافادة بنوع المادة المستخدمة فى تفريغ النحاس من على الكروت الاكترونية ...................


----------



## كيمو علي (29 أبريل 2009)

هناك طريقة لتكرير الزيوت بتسخينها إلى درجة حرارة 110 مئوية تقريباً لمدة نصف ساعة لتخليصها من الماء و السوائل القابلة للتبخر ثم يضاف لها مادة تراب القصّار fuller's earth بكمية مناسبة و تخلط جيداً ثم تمرر على فلاتر للتصفية و توجد محطات جاهزة للتكرير يمكن البحث عنها تحت عناوين مثل "used oil regeneration" أو "oil reclaiming" أرجو أن تكون هذه المشاركة المتواضعة مفيدة لك مع تمنياتي


----------



## صالح خلف اسماعيل (18 أكتوبر 2010)

هنالك عدة طرق لاعادة الزيوت المعدنيه للحياة مره ثانبه بعد تعرضاها الى الاختلاط بالماء او مواد طياره فتتم بواسطة تسخين الزيت الى درجة حراره 100م مع التدويرالمستمروبعد 3ساعات ندخل هذه الزيوت الى فلتره لعدة مرات نحصل بعدهاعلى زيت صافي وبعد فحصه مختبريا نجده ضمن المواصفات القياسيه


----------



## محمودالسويسى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكن التكرير بالتسخين عند درجة 110 ثم يتم عملية الفلترة او تتم العملية نفسها بالطريقة العكسية


----------

